# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Lapa ?

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Encontrei esta mini-mini lapa no vidro frontal do meu aquario.

Alguem sabe o nome do bicharoco ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Foto da casca por favor  :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Foto da casca por favor


Vou ter de o achar de novo e fotografar...pode ser que tenhamos sorte  :Coradoeolhos: 

já vai...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A casca parece ser bem polida e a primeira vista pensava que fosse Cowrie mas estes sao nocturnos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Tem todo o ar de ser uma Patella vulgata ou Diodora sp. (Lapa). Tenho várias dentro dos escumadores e no sistema. São alguívoras e detritivoras.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/lridfaq9.htm

http://www.geocities.com/slongrigg/patella_vulgata.html

http://images.google.pt/images?q=Pat...hl=pt-PT&gbv=2

http://www.sim-online.it/Risorse/mol...a%20marini.htm

http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...a/sp.%2001.htm

http://images.google.pt/images?q=Dio...hl=pt-PT&gbv=2

http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens

http://www.enature.com/fieldguides/v...9&shapeID=1087

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tenho de arranjar um tripé para este tipo de fotos. Para ter uma ideia da dimensão coloquei a ponta de uma esferográfica para referencia.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Patella vulgata*


Parece-me bem  :yb665: 

Salvo prova em contrário vou seguir a indicação do Pedro Nuno.

Obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Com a imagem da concha talvez seja mais isto:

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...a/sp.%2001.htm

Diodora sp.
Seja que espécie for, é uma Lapa! Por isso se no titulo se colocar Lapa ou Limpet (Inglês) vai surgir como tal nos motores de busca, claro que prefiro sempre os nomes científicos, talvez Diodora sp.?! ou Patella sp.? ou ainda Diodora/Patella sp. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem estou cheio destes "Limpets" mas sao tao pequenos e nunca viu fotos tao detalhadas como colocaste Julio  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tambem estou cheio destes "Limpets" mas sao tao pequenos e nunca viu fotos tao detalhadas como colocaste Julio


 :yb665: 

São umas habilidades que fazem a MP-E 65mm f/2,8

Pedro Nuno

Já temos este tópico com Lapa  :yb665:  

Vou usar outra palavra chave  :SbOk3:

----------

